# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите пожалуйста! Как пользователю с правами просмотра добавить акты сверки?

## Цольмер

Помогите кто в курсе! Имеется пользователь с правами только просмотра и печати. Необходимо добавить возможность формирования актов серки без возможности записи и проведения.

----------


## Fltr

> Помогите кто в курсе! Имеется пользователь с правами только просмотра и печати. Необходимо добавить возможность формирования актов серки без возможности записи и проведения.


Использовать вместо документа отчет, например
https://infostart.ru/public/330270/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Ljo/3V5oKWCvf

----------

Цольмер (23.03.2020)

----------


## Цольмер

Скачал файл отчета. При открытии его у пользователя выходит сообщение НАРУШЕНИЕ ПРАВ ДОСТУПА. И отчет не открывается.

----------


## Fltr

> Скачал файл отчета. При открытии его у пользователя выходит сообщение НАРУШЕНИЕ ПРАВ ДОСТУПА. И отчет не открывается.


Добавьте для пользователя роль "Интерактивное открытие внешних отчетов и обработок", а лучше добавьте его в дополнительные отчеты.
https://helpme1c.ru/kak-razreshit-in...-redakciya-3-0

----------

Цольмер (23.03.2020)

----------


## Цольмер

> Добавьте для пользователя роль "Интерактивное открытие внешних отчетов и обработок", а лучше добавьте его в дополнительные отчеты.
> https://helpme1c.ru/kak-razreshit-in...-redakciya-3-0


Все заработало! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Цольмер

> Все заработало! Спасибо огромное!!!


Поторопился немного! У пользователя отчет открылся, но при формировании Акта выскочило сообщение "Метод объекта не обнаружен (Начать ручной замер времени). И все на этом.
Есть особенность. Этот пользователь имеет удаленный доступ rdp к платформе через web. Может эта причина? Есть кто разъяснит? Жду вашей помощи...

----------


## Fltr

> Поторопился немного! У пользователя отчет открылся, но при формировании Акта выскочило сообщение "Метод объекта не обнаружен (Начать ручной замер времени). И все на этом.
> Есть особенность. Этот пользователь имеет удаленный доступ rdp к платформе через web. Может эта причина? Есть кто разъяснит? Жду вашей помощи...


Данный отчет требует доработки для работы на последних релизах бухгалтерии. Попробуйте обратиться к автору на Инфостарте.

----------

Цольмер (24.03.2020)

----------


## Цольмер

> Данный отчет требует доработки для работы на последних релизах бухгалтерии. Попробуйте обратиться к автору на Инфостарте.


Я конечно поробую обратиться к автору. Но скорее всего это займет много времени и будет не бесплатно. Спасибо за помощь!

----------

